# Hooking up onkyo 808 and PSB speakers



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Im trying to hook up my onkyo 808 to my PSB T65. Im not getting any sound to them and dont know what the problem is. I only have front left and rights for now.


The PSB has 4 terminals on the back (2 positive and 2 negative) but the onkyo only has front left and right with a positive and negative on both. So how do i hook these up to get sound do i use something else along with the front left and right or what? Someone please help me haha


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Run one set of wires from the receiver to either the top or bottom posts, and that should be it.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ares said:


> Run one set of wires from the receiver to either the top or bottom posts, and that should be it.


Yeah thats what i did and im not getting any sound.
I also have an HDMI cabale from the ps3 to the input of the receiver and and hdmi cabale from the out on the receiver to the tv if that matters but still no sound.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm so your getting zero sound, which set of posts do have it hooked up to on the speakers?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

i first tried bottoms now i have them hooked up to the top


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Just to cover all bases you wouldn't by chance have another receiver to hook them up to so we can see if it's the receiver or the speakers, if not do you have another set of speakers to try this with.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to reply but no i have neither this is my first receiver and first set of speakers.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

i wonder if you need to go into OSD (on screen display) and assign the inputs.:scratch:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Bare with me here, I went and downloaded the manual so get ready for some questions that may seem a little goofy. 

1) Do you have your speaker wire connected to the middle pair of binding posts which say Front Right and Front Left and not Front Wide or Front Height I'm not trying to be a wiseguy I have messed up wiring my receiver.

2) Have you ran Audyssey yet? 

3) Have your tried using all sources DVD,Tuner,etc...etc


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ares said:


> Bare with me here, I went and downloaded the manual so get ready for some questions that may seem a little goofy.
> 
> 1) Do you have your speaker wire connected to the middle pair of binding posts which say Front Right and Front Left and not Front Wide or Front Height I'm not trying to be a wiseguy I have messed up wiring my receiver.
> 
> ...


Yeah i completely understand its fine, but yeah i have my speakers hooked up to the very center post which are labeled front right and front left.

I have no ran audyssey yet maybe i should run that? 

and i tried every source starting with the BD/DVD and tried all sources


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just ran auddysey and it recognized the front speakers and sent the test tones through the speakers so i know they work i just cant get them to get any sound.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to repeat myself but do you have to assign the inputs on the AVR?:dontknow:


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

i figured it out guys thanks. I ran auddysey and still got nothing so i hooked up the radio antenna and it worked so i knew it was nothing with the receiver or speakers. I then hooked up my ps3 and tried a game and it got sound through that so i knew it was just something with the connection or settings on the receiver.

I played around and you had to turn on a certain setting for the tv to carry audio through hdmi to the receiver so everything is working. 

Now i just need to paint and my couch should be here in about 2-3 weeks and then my amps for the subs and ill be set....for now


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it all worked out, so now go enjoy the sweet sound of those T65's :T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks im enjoying them so far, i also broke my tv yesterday while trying to move it by myself (32 inch sharp flatscreen) so i picked up a 42 inch panasonic plasma yesterday so im enjoying that too im just ready to get my subs running and the tv will work until i can get me hopefully a 55 inch or bigger.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the TV, but a broken TV is the easiest way to convince the wife it's time for an upgrade........well that's how it worked with my wife. What subs will you be running?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

for now its DIY, i had 2 Ascendant Audio havocs that i built boxes for so theyll work until i can get sometthing else. Hopefully an empire or something like that


----------

